# How to use an "A" frame



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Hello all,
I am thinking of getting an A frame to tow a small car behind my motorhome.

Please don't lets get into a legality discussion, as this is well covered in other posts!

What I would like to know is the procedure for coupling the A frame to the motorhome. I am assuming you connect the A frame to the car first, then drive the car to line up the hitch and the tow ball.

Assuming the A frame does not have a jockey wheel, (Which would make it heavier and more difficult to stow), is it possible to couple it single handed, or do you need someone to hold the frame above the tow ball while manoeuvring the car? (Sounds a bit dangerous!).

Also, is it possible to see the hitch from the car while driving the car? (Obviously depends on the make and model of the car). I envisage that lining up the hitch of the A frame to the tow ball on the motorhome needs to be very accurate, as you can't adjust the car manually (Especially sideways), like you can with a caravan.

Can someone please tell me a step-by-step procedure for coupling up?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would have thought you would do it the other way round.

Attach the "A" Frame to the car, and then using the MH reverse up to the Hitch.

It just seems more logical, (ex tugger)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Have a look on the Car A Tow website, they have a video showing how to do it.

http://www.caratow.com/


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I've done it both ways - drive the car to the RV with the A-frame on or reversed the RV using the rear-view camera to the car. I found the latter easier to do because I could see the hitch whereas driving the car it disappeared below my sightline and reliant on directions.

Like hitching a trailer or boat on you do generally need a second person to drop it onto the ball. They need to trust your driving - a 10-tonne RV reversing up to you requires confidence in the driver. The microphone on the rear-view camera helps (you could substitute walkie-talkies if you had a big vehicle.)

If the A-frame were supported on a stick of the right height then I'm sure it would be possible to reverse the RV or MH to the correct position then get out and drop the A-frame on.

 
Keith


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>This< is how I do it. Very easy. 

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I drive the car to the motorhome. It is easier to get it right first time because you then have a full view of the ball rather than the tiny image in a reverse camera monitor.
The benefit of having a Smart is that you can do it single handed. Get it lined up and then pull it for the last couple of inches Having said that it is easier to get SWMBO to do her bit. She holds the hitch up to ball height and I drive straight onto the ball.
Gerry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> >This< is how I do it. Very easy.


Yep, I would tend to agree Peedee. But I use extra thick bungee cords to support the 'A' frame and keep the hitch in the drivers view when aiming at the ball.
I use the same bungee to hook round the brake pedal when towing making sure the pedal and bowden return.

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Off-topic, but a relevant question. How is it that the OP is able to post whilst being a non-subscriber? He's currently showing 107 posts.

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> How is it that the OP is able to post whilst being a non-subscriber?


Quite simply because he made almost all his posts before subscriptions were introduced and still has a residue of his 5 free posts (which were credited following subs being introduced) remaining.


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

Fit a jockey wheel to the A frame a small trailer type one.Drive the car to the towball.Hitch up as if a caravan.Also very easy to manouvre the car if you get into a tight spot. Wouldnt tow without it. Regards Rob.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Quite simply because he made almost all his posts before subscriptions were introduced and still has a residue of his 5 free posts (which were credited following subs being introduced) remaining.


You learn summit new every day. :roll: Cheers.

Dougie.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Do not like the idea of driving the car to the towball at all, particularly with a Smartcar where the gear lever is in essence "drive by wire" and it's position may or may not be reflective of whether the car is in gear or neutral (I've had a few occasions where gearstick is in N but gearbox is actually engaged).

I drive the Smart to approx location where I intend to couple, then fit A-frame and do the necessaries such as changing number plates/fitting bungy cords/disengaging handbrake etc. I then reverse the MH, using reversing camera to be a couple of feet away from Smart. Finally pull Smart manually onto towbar using the A-frame. That way I can be 100% confident that the handbrake is off and it's deffo in neutral because if it's not I can't manhandle.

Perhaps with a heavier car, or when I'm not so active (no insult intended to those who use other approaches, honest) I may change my strategy, but for now I consider this to be failsafe.


----------

